# Salary Expectations



## mmunawark (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello

Will appreciate help and assistance in figuring out what salary a person with my profile should get in Qatar.

Currently I am a Relationship Manager in Corporate Finance Department and have been on same position for three and half year. I have recently cleared my CFA Level 2 exam and also hold an MBA from a renowned university in Karachi-Pakistan.

I have two dependents and my daughter will be starting school from next year.

Any guidance on rent and transportation cost will be helpful.


----------

